# Can't find the battery!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We viewed a celtic rambler yesterday. The salesman had no idea! We could not find the battery. Can anyone tell us where it is located on the rambler please?


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Why not ask them?
http://www.fifthwheelco.com/contact.aspx


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a whole host of questions for them! Just puzzled about the battery for now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is, apparently, behind the wheels on the near side. Only accessible if the slideout is extended.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> We viewed a celtic rambler yesterday. The salesman had no idea! We could not find the battery. Can anyone tell us where it is located on the rambler please?


Salesmen :roll:

Can you imagine the handover briefing?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

where on earth are you buying it from, aldi.

cabby


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Patp, This is from the celtic manual 
Batteries
The batteries are hung on cradles off the chassis and can be found underneath behind the suspension. The batteries require annual maintenance, which we recommend is carried out during the caravans annual service. Only people with the correct instruction and tools should carry out the maintenance on the batteries.

Hope this helps.
Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If it wasn't so ridiculous it would have been funny! Mould everywhere, nothing worked on the trailer and the truck had nearly bald tyres which were flat. So sad.

We left it alone in the end.

Have just put a deposit on a lovely Rambler where everything works! The battery is in a locker behind the wheels. It is purposely hard to get to. Can't argue with that!


----------

